# Fish Poop Colour



## Ding (Jul 3, 2016)

I had guppies for a couple of years, and their poop was always black. I bought Mollies a couple of months ago, and the first day or so they were pooping pink, looked like their intestines were coming out, and then they started pooping black as well. I'm guessing it's because of the flake food I feed them, which is the same as the flake food I was giving the guppies. Now the other day one of them pooped white. What colour should their poop be? And what caused white poop?


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

Usually it seems to be from pink to black. White in discus is bad but not sure about guppies


----------



## infolific (Apr 10, 2016)

Constant white/clear is considered a bad sign for angels too. I've had to deal with that recently.


----------



## Ding (Jul 3, 2016)

It was a molly that pooped white. Just curious if maybe they were being fed better at the store (brine shrimp or something) instead of the flake food that they're now getting. I think the white poop might be because somebody's been snacking on my Lobelia Cardinalis.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Poop colour is virtually always food related, unless the fish is sick. Usually if they have some type of internal parasite, it will have some effect on the poop.

Parasites are associated with poop that's turned whitish, full of mucus or stringy looking. New fish are stressed fish, it's unavoidable, and virtually all all fish have some type of parasite. Their immune system can handle many parasites, but if the immune system is overwhelmed, but we only find out if visible symptoms appear.

I feed fry with Microworms and their poop is very light coloured because the worms are, but it is also very solid. Other foods change the colour accordingly. If the fish eats plants, poop is not likely to be pale coloured, it's more likely to be relatively dark, thanks to the pigments in plants.

If white poop continues, may be worth treating for internal parasites.


----------



## Ding (Jul 3, 2016)

Thanks for your detailed answer.


----------

